# Slippery tile that tape won't stick to?



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was installing a shower door today and couldn't get green Frog tape to stick. That stuff usually sticks to anything. I haven't run into this before.

Is this a sealer? A cleaner? An oil from manufacturing? It looks like standard travertine with a bit more gloss. Even my laser wants to slide around on it.

Anything I need to do to get the silicone to stick. I am assuming silicone won't have trouble, but like I said, I've always been able to get tape to stick as well.

I'm not a tile guy if that isn't obvious.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Most likely it's a sealer as that's what sealers do. They fill in any imperfections on the tile and if it's already a polished finish, you will get a very smooth (sealed) tile. Moisture is about the only thing that would prohibit silicone from adhering to the stone. A neutral curing silicone is best to use over stone.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

never come across this in a shower area, but oftentimes people will use mineral oil on soapstone or tung oil on a wood countertop and masking tape will have a hard time sticking to it. if you take a paper towel you can get the excess oil off and that sometimes helps. this is new tile? if so my guess would be for sealer that didn't full soak in. wipe off with terry cloth towel and give it a shot.


----------

